# Am I a novice rider?



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Hello! Sorry if this turns into an essay!

I am just coming up to buy my first horse and am particularly interested in OTTBs and Ex Racers. However, I notice that many are listed as not novice rides. I would like to know what this means more specifically?

A bit about me: I have been riding for over 12 years (I am 18) although have never owned one. I have worked at my local riding school for 5 years, helping to train new ponies and representing the school when competing. I have just never had the money or time to invest, however things have changed recently. 

My concern is that, as I have not owned a horse I would be classed as a novice despite my history. Similarly, I have non-horsey parents so another concern would be that I would get shown up (per se) by my inexperience family.

I was hoping someone could lend me some advice- either to steer away from OTTBs and ex racers or towards and if so why? Thank you!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2019)

Have you ridden many Thoroughbreds?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 May 2019)

I definitely wouldn't recommend an exracer as a first horse. Unless it's been reschooled and suitable for a novice. For the purpose of looking for your first horse I'd class yourself as a novice. Owning a horse is very different to a riding school. Set yourself up to succeed and aim for something bombproof.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

Some ex-racers - who are naturally more sensible, have had a decent re-schooling and a lot of general education - could be suitable for you.  But yes, I'd say you're a novice if your experience is of RS ponies, and I wouldn't recommend "any" ex-racer as your first horse.


----------



## criso (4 May 2019)

Do you have experience of ex racers, I love them but they're not everyone's cup of tea

In terms of adverts 'Not Novice Ride' usually means one of two thing:- some people put no novices for a young horse even if it's straightforward as it needs someone experienced enough to continue its education.  More commonly it means that the horse can be tricky or have a quirk or two.  This could be mild or the horse could be really quite difficult and only for the experienced confident rider.  So regardless of breed, I would not go and view a horse with this on an advert for your first horse.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			Have you ridden many Thoroughbreds?
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for replying! Yes I have, this is how I have found my passion for them!


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I definitely wouldn't recommend an exracer as a first horse. Unless it's been reschooled and suitable for a novice. For the purpose of looking for your first horse I'd class yourself as a novice. Owning a horse is very different to a riding school. Set yourself up to succeed and aim for something bombproof.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thank you for your reply! I should have mentioned in my advert, i am looking to go on to do British showing, as I have fully outgrown riding schools we shall say lol! Bombproof ponies are therefore off the cards as I am looking to actually grow and get somewhere. Thank you anyway


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Some ex-racers - who are naturally more sensible, have had a decent re-schooling and a lot of general education - could be suitable for you.  But yes, I'd say you're a novice if your experience is of RS ponies, and I wouldn't recommend "any" ex-racer as your first horse.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! Thank you for your reply! As mentioned in my advert, I helped to train the riding school ponies. This includes all sorts of ponies and horses, including a 6 year old thoroughbred gelding who was retired for being â€œtoo slowâ€. I think perhaps you have been a bit misconceived by riding school? I know many think of horses at schools as suitable for very young children, I donâ€™t mean this. Perhaps equestrian centre would be more appropriate? May I ask what you mean when you quote â€œanyâ€? Thank you!!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Hi, thank you for your reply! I should have mentioned in my advert, i am looking to go on to do British showing, as I have fully outgrown riding schools we shall say lol! Bombproof ponies are therefore off the cards as I am looking to actually grow and get somewhere. Thank you anyway
		
Click to expand...

You can go on and do whatever with a safe horse. You're a novice don't make the mistake of thinking you're not. A 'bombproof' but maybe forward thinking horse will still be a jump up from a riding school horse.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

criso said:



			Do you have experience of ex racers, I love them but they're not everyone's cup of tea

In terms of adverts 'Not Novice Ride' usually means one of two thing:- some people put no novices for a young horse even if it's straightforward as it needs someone experienced enough to continue its education.  More commonly it means that the horse can be tricky or have a quirk or two.  This could be mild or the horse could be really quite difficult and only for the experienced confident rider.  So regardless of breed, I would not go and view a horse with this on an advert for your first horse.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! Thank you for your reply! Breed is not as important as my question may imply! I am looking, in more suitable terms, for a project letâ€™s say. I have a passion (from experience) with ex racers so this is whatâ€™s come to mind. So would you advise staying away altogether from not novice rides? Thank you!


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Bellaboo18 said:



			You can go on and do whatever with a safe horse. You're a novice don't make the mistake of thinking you're not. A 'bombproof' but maybe forward thinking horse will still be a jump up from a riding school horse.
		
Click to expand...


Ok, thank you. Bombproof I know to mean slow and steady. The sort of thing a new rider would ride? Safe I completely agree. I am new to this site so will post a new thread to add more information. It appears everyone has gotten the wrong idea


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Hello! Thank you for your reply! As mentioned in my advert, I helped to train the riding school ponies. This includes all sorts of ponies and horses, including a 6 year old thoroughbred gelding who was retired for being â€œtoo slowâ€. I think perhaps you have been a bit misconceived by riding school? I know many think of horses at schools as suitable for very young children, I donâ€™t mean this. Perhaps equestrian centre would be more appropriate? May I ask what you mean when you quote â€œanyâ€? Thank you!!
		
Click to expand...

Very few institutionalised horses are the same as privately owned horses.  Generally, the workload, and management, means you get a quieter, or less problematic, responsive or variable ride than when the horse is working less, and being managed independently by a private owner.  Riding is only a small part of the puzzle - a novice horse owner has to develop their understanding and feel for good management.  This generally isn't something gained in an RS where you're exposed to their way, and very little else.  I did read your OP and I didn't miss the bit about "training" new ponies, nor was I misled by "RS".  RS ponies are not machines, but most establishments choose horses they believe will be basically suitable for riders without a great deal of competence in the saddle.

I put "any" in quotation marks because I had already acknowledged that there may be some suitable (well trained, re-schooled, older) TBs who might be appropriate for a young novice owner.  There are many more - especially those fresh out of training - who would not be remotely suitable.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			It appears everyone has gotten the wrong idea
		
Click to expand...

Were you expecting to be told an OTTB, fresh from the track, is an ideal choice for a first horse?!


----------



## windand rain (4 May 2019)

Some TB's might be ok for a novice I was lucky I was bought a lovely 4 year old Irish TB for my first horse when I was 15 he was a superstar and never put a foot wrong but I will repeat I was very lucky it could have been a disaster. TB's also have a tendancy to be very expensive horses to keep and are certainly not easy keepers. They need a very knowledgeable person to feed and work them properly a lot end up in novice hands and quite frankly end up being very cruelly treated. They have quick minds so ned occupied, tend to be hard to keep weight on and break easily. The have a reputation for horrid feet so often need specialist foot care and generally speaking when properly fed, properly fittened and properly cared for they are too sharp for a novice rider especially an off track or too slow one. I would worry more that you are a novice owner not necessarily a novice rider (I haven't seen you ride) as they soon become victims of their breeding. If that doesn't put you off then try a few already in private homes. I get riders who are supposed to be in great RS to ride my ponies from time to time and in spite of them being very easy to ride straight fromRS riders find them really difficult to ride as they do not respond in the same way once privately owned


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Were you expecting to be told an OTTB, fresh from the track, is an ideal choice for a first horse?!
		
Click to expand...

No not at all! I am looking for advice, not a questioning on my riding ability! I am looking for a project horse specifically and am questioning whether to just go for a youngstock or other projects, however it seems everyone is focusing on my riding ability? That is not the question here , as has been stated I am more than competent in a saddle


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

Well I think a lot of us are advising otherwise, because you don't seem to have the experience to know your own limitations yet.  But as both I and WaR have said - there is a lot more to owning horses than riding them - and you are (or, indeed, will be) a novice horse _owner_, even if you are convinced you are not a novice rider.

I have to say though, why ask the question in your thread title if you didn't want honest answers?


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			Some TB's might be ok for a novice I was lucky I was bought a lovely 4 year old Irish TB for my first horse when I was 15 he was a superstar and never put a foot wrong but I will repeat I was very lucky it could have been a disaster. TB's also have a tendancy to be very expensive horses to keep and are certainly not easy keepers. They need a very knowledgeable person to feed and work them properly a lot end up in novice hands and quite frankly end up being very cruelly treated. They have quick minds so ned occupied, tend to be hard to keep weight on and break easily. The have a reputation for horrid feet so often need specialist foot care and generally speaking when properly fed, properly fittened and properly cared for they are too sharp for a novice rider especially an off track or too slow one. I would worry more that you are a novice owner not necessarily a novice rider (I haven't seen you ride) as they soon become victims of their breeding. If that doesn't put you off then try a few
		
Click to expand...

Hello! Thank you so much for your reply! This is much more what I was looking for! Thank you for your information about their temeperment! I know someone who has 3 thoroughbreds and has kept the breed for over 30 years. I have spent a few weeks with one of them an have noticed some of the points you highlight. I wonder if it would be an idea to bring her along to view?


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Well I think a lot of us are advising otherwise, because you don't seem to have the experience to know your own limitations yet.  But as both I and WaR have said - there is a lot more to owning horses than riding them - and you are (or, indeed, will be) a novice horse _owner_, even if you are convinced you are not a novice rider.

I have to say though, why ask the question in your thread title if you didn't want honest answers?
		
Click to expand...

Hi thank you for your reply! I ask the question due to the riding school connotations it is clear are prominent in many peopleâ€™s minds. The reason I am â€˜convincedâ€™ I am not a novice rider is due to my unaffiliated competing record, hence my wish to go into British Showing which I cannot do on any riding school pony. I am looking for general opinions on riding school connetations which I have now figured out. It is rather annoying as I am being labelled as a novice which feels like Iâ€™m 12 all over again. This is evidently an issue as I am not looking for a novice horse, no matter if it is my first. I am currently about to embark on a gap year so time is not an issue to put all of the jigsaw pieces together in terms of ownership. I guess I should have asked about how to go about finding a project/ex-racer or what owners would consider.


----------



## windand rain (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Hello! Thank you so much for your reply! This is much more what I was looking for! Thank you for your information about their temeperment! I know someone who has 3 thoroughbreds and has kept the breed for over 30 years. I have spent a few weeks with one of them an have noticed some of the points you highlight. I wonder if it would be an idea to bring her along to view?
		
Click to expand...

Without a doubt you will need someone experienced in the breed to guide you. You are probably in a big hurry to find one probably a cheap one but make sure you have any horse you think of buying is vetted, you ride it in all conditions as TBs often are difficult to hack out alone, a lot have freaked at travelling alone and even more have been half starved before they are sold. A friend of mine had one that had to go to the horse hospital for scans we had to take my welsh pony he wouldnt load without her, when we got there he wouldnt walk into the hospital without her and she had to walk through the crush before he would go near it It was very stressful as he had to have a hole drilled in his head and she had to be with him every step of the way


----------



## RachaelJC (4 May 2019)

I would definitely take someone with you to view who has experience of Thoroughbreds. 

Do you have a plan on where you would keep the horse? The 'novice owner' part shouldn't be underestimated, regardless of the breed. You will need people around you to ask advice of, provide support, etc. If you are set on buying an OTTB, preferably keep it at a yard that has experience of managing them


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			Without a doubt you will need someone experienced in the breed to guide you. You are probably in a big hurry to find one probably a cheap one but make sure you have any horse you think of buying is vetted, you ride it in all conditions as TBs often are difficult to hack out alone, a lot have freaked at travelling alone and even more have been half starved before they are sold. A friend of mine had one that had to go to the horse hospital for scans we had to take my welsh pony he wouldnt load without her, when we got there he wouldnt walk into the hospital without her and she had to walk through the crush before he would go near it It was very stressful as he ahd to ahve a hole drilled in his head and she had to be with him every step of the way
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is very important! I am likely to go for a 5 stage vetting. Mentioning finding some half starved, I know exracer owners think very little of retired horses due to them being of no use to them. I feel this may make it all the more important to get fully vetted?


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			This is evidently an issue as I am not looking for a novice horse, no matter if it is my first.
		
Click to expand...

I can't say I agree with your reasoning, but I think we've reached an impasse there!  So good luck with it, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

RachaelJC said:



			I would definitely take someone with you to view who has experience of Thoroughbreds.

Do you have a plan on where you would keep the horse? The 'novice owner' part shouldn't be underestimated, regardless of the breed. You will need people around you to ask advice of, provide support, etc. If you are set on buying an OTTB, preferably keep it at a yard that has experience of managing them
		
Click to expand...

Hello! Thank you! This is my intention, yes. I am lucky enough to have a second cousin as a British Dressage champion, although I see little of her. Similarly, as mentioned, I have a friend with thoroughbreds and her stable staff. I am likely to go for a diy livery, possibly with my thoroughbred friend or on a livery that specialise in training. Which would be reccomended?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 May 2019)

OP, you want to go into British showing with a TB? What classes were you thinking of doing?
To my knowledge,  there will only usually be hack classes,  possibly RH with a heavier sort.

I used to rehab and re train tbs off the track, I like to think I know a bit about them, but this was 20+ years ago.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I can't say I agree with your reasoning, but I think we've reached an impasse there!  So good luck with it, I hope it works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s unfortunate your are unable to offer more advice, but thank you for what you have suggested. I will consider it all.


----------



## tashcat (4 May 2019)

You asked originally if you needed 'steering away' from a tb which quite a few people have suggested you should, and then just commented to say instead you intended to ask where to source one? Little bit confused what you're after with this thread OP!

What do you mean by 'training' the RS ponies? Could you possibly expand on that a bit more?

I wouldn't personally recommend a tb - and I'm grateful I didn't get one until owning my fourth horse as there is so much more to owning a tb than being a sufficient rider imo.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, you want to go into British showing with a TB? What classes were you thinking of doing?
To my knowledge,  there will only usually be hack classes,  possibly RH with a heavier sort.

I used to rehab and re train tbs off the track, I like to think I know a bit about them, but this was 20+ years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I have a horrible tendency to shorten British showjumping to British showing! I know this can be very misleading, especially on here! I should have corrected it sooner!


----------



## windand rain (4 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I can't say I agree with your reasoning, but I think we've reached an impasse there!  So good luck with it, I hope it works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

Just think very carefully before you buy as without meaning to hurt you a TB could be very dangerous in the wrong hands they are usually not forgiving. You would be far better off buying a first owner horse one that is easy to keep, is good on the floor and with a few quirks when ridden ad keep it at a very good livery yard


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

I think "unable" is a very poor choice of words in the circumstances, OP.


----------



## oldie48 (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			No not at all! I am looking for advice, not a questioning on my riding ability! I am looking for a project horse specifically and am questioning whether to just go for a youngstock or other projects, however it seems everyone is focusing on my riding ability? That is not the question here , as has been stated I am more than competent in a saddle
		
Click to expand...

My advice is, for a first horse, avoid a project, don't have a youngster and don't buy an OTTB. Simple the very fact that you are asking for advice on here means you should not consider either. I hope I have answered your question. I wish you very good luck with buying your first horse and my advice would be, go for temperament first and the rest will follow.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Sorry, I have a horrible tendency to shorten British showjumping to British showing! I know this can be very misleading, especially on here! I should have corrected it sooner!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, in that case I really recco you go and get a more appropriate horse as your 1st horse,  particularly one that is schooled towards sj. 

I really do not recco an off the track tb as a 1st horse, not to anyone and definitely not to a young person without parental back up. Sorry but it's a car crash waiting to happen.


----------



## SO1 (4 May 2019)

I would be very careful about what sort of horse you purchase because of your age, unless of course you have a lot of money. 

Owing a horse can be time consuming and costly. At your age you may want a career or a social life with friends, if you have plenty of money and can therefore pay someone to help with horse care and can afford to keep the horse should you loose interest then there is limited risk. If not then you need something that you can sell on if you loose interest or get a sharer for you if you lack time or need some extra financial support.

This is your first horse, you don't even know if you are going to like the responsibility and decision making that comes with owning a horse. If you buy an ex racer and then decide horse ownership is not for you then they are not the easiest horses to sell on, especially one that is not a novice ride.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

tashcat said:



			You asked originally if you needed 'steering away' from a tb which quite a few people have suggested you should, and then just commented to say instead you intended to ask where to source one? Little bit confused what you're after with this thread OP!

What do you mean by 'training' the RS ponies? Could you possibly expand on that a bit more?

I wouldn't personally recommend a tb - and I'm grateful I didn't get one until owning my fourth horse as there is so much more to owning a tb than being a sufficient rider imo.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Absolutely! I must apologise as I am not being clear at all! Itâ€™s entierly on me. The riding school I worked at specialised in training and producing class showjumping horses. I have therefore been taught a fair bit on how to train them. Naturally, many where warm bloods or Irish sports horses with a few rescues or projects thrown in so I am aware thoroughbreds would be very different. What I am objecting to is the fact that because I have never owned a horse, I am automatically assumed to know nothing when this is not the case. I am trying to explore my options here as I am looking for a project of my own. If it appears thoroughbred are not the breed I will look elsewhere. I am interested in experiences and temperaments of those who have trained. May I ask why you wouldnâ€™t recommend one despite having owned one? Thank yoj


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2019)

OK, so you want to jump. I would suggest that you look for a nice jumping schoolmaster/mistress and worry less about the breed. You need something that is forgiving and knows the ropes, then you should have a good match for your first horse that you will enjoy. 

I think that ex-racers can be tempting to new owners because they are often a good looking horse for a smaller amount of money, but there are real and valid reasons for this. Picking the right one is a very skilled thing and that is an area that you are inexperienced in at the moment.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

SO1 said:



			I would be very careful about what sort of horse you purchase because of your age, unless of course you have a lot of money.

Owing a horse can be time consuming and costly. At your age you may want a career or a social life with friends, if you have plenty of money and can therefore pay someone to help with horse care and can afford to keep the horse should you loose interest then there is limited risk. If not then you need something that you can sell on if you loose interest or get a sharer for you if you lack time or need some extra financial support.

This is your first horse, you don't even know if you are going to like the responsibility and decision making that comes with owning a horse. If you buy an ex racer and then decide horse ownership is not for you then they are not the easiest horses to sell on, especially one that is not a novice ride.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Thank you. This is something I must consider! Whilst I am yet to loose interest, my life is fast approaching so this is a very valid point! See, I am looking definitely for a project and most I have seen are thoroughbreds, thatâ€™s why I am angled that way. Are there any breeds in particular you would recommend?


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			OK, so you want to jump. I would suggest that you look for a nice jumping schoolmaster/mistress and worry less about the breed. You need something that is forgiving and knows the ropes, then you should have a good match for your first horse that you will enjoy.

I think that ex-racers can be tempting to new owners because they are often a good looking horse for a smaller amount of money, but there are real and valid reasons for this. Picking the right one is a very skilled thing and that is an area that you are inexperienced in at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply! I think, because I have seen and taken part in the training of horses, I am eager to do the same. I would like to put my stamp on a horse though, and, unfortunately, I find many schoolmasters to be looking for a quieter life that I feel I would not be able to offer. I wonder if there is a middle ground?


----------



## Mari (4 May 2019)

What â€˜helpâ€™ will be available to you if you need some support?  Itâ€™s really hard going it alone especially when issues crop up that you have no previous experience of.  Are your family supporting you in this?


----------



## windand rain (4 May 2019)

I have retrained loads as eventers not all have made it the reasons I wouldn't suggest one for you is as I said above they are not good frst horses unless you are extremely lucky. They take far more looking after and are far more likely to break than most types in fact I personally would reccommend a Welsh cob they are challenging to ride, talented showjumpers and come in a fair size horse. They are also hardier and far easier to in the main than to keep than a tb They are also not too expensive if bought through the sale ring


----------



## tashcat (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Yes! Absolutely! I must apologise as I am not being clear at all! Itâ€™s entierly on me. The riding school I worked at specialised in training and producing class showjumping horses. I have therefore been taught a fair bit on how to train them. Naturally, many where warm bloods or Irish sports horses with a few rescues or projects thrown in so I am aware thoroughbreds would be very different. What I am objecting to is the fact that because I have never owned a horse, I am automatically assumed to know nothing when this is not the case. I am trying to explore my options here as I am looking for a project of my own. If it appears thoroughbred are not the breed I will look elsewhere. I am interested in experiences and temperaments of those who have trained. May I ask why you wouldnâ€™t recommend one despite having owned one? Thank yoj
		
Click to expand...

I'd recommend them through and through - for the right rider in the right circumstances!

I'm just not sure why you're so centred on getting a certain breed - it might make more sense to search for characteristics that might suit you? Such as 'safe in traffic' or 'travels well'. 

What do the RS think you should get?

Schoolmasters certainly are not always after quieter lives, and it is possible to put your 'stamp' (a horrible phrase - riding is a partnership, not domination.. it sounds like you're buying a house not horse!) on any horse by building a lovely working partnership together.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Mari said:



			What â€˜helpâ€™ will be available to you if you need some support?  Itâ€™s really hard going it alone especially when issues crop up that you have no previous experience of.  Are your family supporting you in this?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! And my friends. As childish as it shounds, my friends are the typical horsey sort so are willing to lend a hand. As mentioned above, family friends and distant relatives have experience


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			I have retrained loads as eventers not all have made it the reasons I wouldn't suggest one for you is as I said above they are not good frst horses unless you are extremely lucky. They take far more looking after and are far more likely to break than most types in fact I personally would reccommend a Welsh cob they are challenging to ride, talented showjumpers and come in a fair size horse. They are also hardier and far easier to in the main than to keep than a tb They are also not too expensive if bought through the sale ring
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! This is a very viable option! I think I will have a hunt around and investigate! Thank you!


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

tashcat said:



			I'd recommend them through and through - for the right rider in the right circumstances!

I'm just not sure why you're so centred on getting a certain breed - it might make more sense to search for characteristics that might suit you? Such as 'safe in traffic' or 'travels well'.

What do the RS think you should get?

Schoolmasters certainly are not always after quieter lives, and it is possible to put your 'stamp' (a horrible phrase - riding is a partnership, not domination.. it sounds like you're buying a house not horse!) on any horse by building a lovely working partnership together.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, again I am not centred on a breed. As mentioned in another reply, thoroughbreds around here are the go to project horses, and I happen to have an interest. In reality, whilst I would love this, I am looking for a project. My riding school thinks I am more than capable for any project, when I have run the thoroughbred idea by them, they said they had hoped for me to look atan ISH or warm blood as that is what they know. However, these are rare in my area and the school tend to source them abroad, an option that is not a posisbilitiy for me, hence Iâ€™m looking elsewhere. Riding is evidently a partnership, but itâ€™s hard to describe what Iâ€™m looking for without such harsh words.


----------



## Hazkirbo (4 May 2019)

Have you ever part loaned? This would give you more experience as a â€˜horse ownerâ€™ and could also give you good references when you decide to get your own. Itâ€™d also give you even more time to save up for a horse that youâ€™d really love!

Personally, I wouldnâ€™t sell a horse to someone whoâ€™s fresh out of a riding school, with parents who arenâ€™t â€˜horseyâ€™ either, as I think thereâ€™s still a lot to learn that you just don't get from a riding school.

Also are your parents prepared to help? At 18 youâ€™ll probably want to go out on nights and spend time with your friend and youâ€™ll need to make arrangements to have your horse be sorted out the morning after. Before Harley was on full livery, my mum was kind enough to sort him out on a Sunday morning after a night out for me. I also ask about your parents due to the financial commitment that a horse is. Iâ€™m 19 and thereâ€™s no way Iâ€™d be able afford Harley if my mum didnâ€™t help me.

Iâ€™ve been in a similar position to you at 15 as I didnâ€™t think I was getting enough from a riding school, which is when I discovered part loaning. I truly understand how frustrating it is (especially with non-horsey parents!) but youâ€™ll get there one day!x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 May 2019)

OP, where in the country are you?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 May 2019)

TBH, if you have to ask the question , the answer is 'yes!'. 
 Perhaps you should ask an adult who knows you well at the Equestrian Centre, what they would class you as, out in the wide world, rather than in the rarified atmosphere of an RS.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Hazkirbo said:



			Have you ever part loaned? This would give you more experience as a â€˜horse ownerâ€™ and could also give you good references when you decide to get your own. Itâ€™d also give you even more time to save up for a horse that youâ€™d really love!

Personally, I wouldnâ€™t sell a horse to someone whoâ€™s fresh out of a riding school, with parents who arenâ€™t â€˜horseyâ€™ either, as I think thereâ€™s still a lot to learn that you just don't get from a riding school.

Also are your parents prepared to help? At 18 youâ€™ll probably want to go out on nights and spend time with your friend and youâ€™ll need to make arrangements to have your horse be sorted out the morning after. Before Harley was on full livery, my mum was kind enough to sort him out on a Sunday morning after a night out for me. I also ask about your parents due to the financial commitment that a horse is. Iâ€™m 19 and thereâ€™s no way Iâ€™d be able afford Harley if my mum didnâ€™t help me.

Iâ€™ve been in a similar position to you at 15 as I didnâ€™t think I was getting enough from a riding school, which is when I discovered part loaning. I truly understand how frustrating it is (especially with non-horsey parents!) but youâ€™ll get there one day!x
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for your understanding! I have shared horses when I was 12, however feel as though I want a bit more hands on. Most of my friends are off to Uni this year so I can see my nights out going down dramatically. The novelty is starting to wear off. Similarly, I have, over the past 3 years been working. My most recent weekend job at primark has enabled me to save. I donâ€™t want to state how much on here as it feels a bit odd lol but itâ€™s a rather large amount and I intend on keeping the job throughout. My parents are keen to help out, with friends too. The problem I have, as you understand, is I want more than just riding. I want, as cliche as it is, to create a bond that sharing or riding schools didnâ€™t give me


----------



## criso (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			they said they had hoped for me to look atan ISH or warm blood
		
Click to expand...

That would be my first thought as something that has potential to show jump, tbs aren't really built or bred for pure show jumping.   I would have said a nice irish horse for what you want.

Are you not in the UK though, both irish horses and warmbloods seem to be pretty common everywhere.  They are more expensive than tbs though.


----------



## be positive (4 May 2019)

You are 18, taking a gap year and want a horse to enjoy, for some reason, possibly financial, you are looking at 'projects' and finding they are 'not novice rides', the term project should be self explanatory, most will have either physical or behavioural issues, quite likely both, as your first horse why take on a problem, not that all ex racehorses will be a problem as such but the input required, both financial and practical, will be immense and the rewards may be rather slow coming, look for a horse that should do the job you want and make your 'project' training the horse to be the best it can be starting with a relatively clean slate rather than a history to overcome.

I think there is a tendency towards taking on other peoples failures in the hope of proving something but it can be a very expensive learning curve that may not be fun, can be soul destroying and needs to be carefully thought through, can you afford to treat any ailments that do not show up at vetting, can you afford to retire or be hard enough to pts if it does not work out, busy yards can take more risks by taking on a few and discarding any that fail to make the grade for whatever reason, the one horse owner will find this far more difficult.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			TBH, if you have to ask the question , the answer is 'yes!'.
Perhaps you should ask an adult who knows you well at the Equestrian Centre, what they would class you as, out in the wide world, rather than in the rarified atmosphere of an RS.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Itâ€™s hard because of my work with them and the responsibilities they give me. I will ask but I think itâ€™ll be bias


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

In response to your question yes you are a novice rider.

I love TBs/ex racers and have owned a few. I would not recommend them as a first horse. Some can be quite high maintenance to keep; partly due to breed, partly due to past (often regimented) life and partly due to the stresses and strains that being in racing puts on them mentally and physically.

While a fan of the breed and there are many, many excellent TB jumpers andex racer isnt the first type that springs to mind for someone wanting to BS.

I'd recommend loaning an allrounder so you can experience the responsibility and expense of owning with a "get out" clause. See how you get on with something experienced that can show you the ropes before diving in head first with a project.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

be positive said:



			You are 18, taking a gap year and want a horse to enjoy, for some reason, possibly financial, you are looking at 'projects' and finding they are 'not novice rides', the term project should be self explanatory, most will have either physical or behavioural issues, quite likely both, as your first horse why take on a problem, not that all ex racehorses will be a problem as such but the input required, both financial and practical, will be immense and the rewards may be rather slow coming, look for a horse that should do the job you want and make your 'project' training the horse to be the best it can be starting with a relatively clean slate rather than a history to overcome.

I think there is a tendency towards taking on other peoples failures in the hope of proving something but it can be a very expensive learning curve that may not be fun, can be soul destroying and needs to be carefully thought through, can you afford to treat any ailments that do not show up at vetting, can you afford to retire or be hard enough to pts if it does not work out, busy yards can take more risks by taking on a few and discarding any that fail to make the grade for whatever reason, the one horse owner will find this far more difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for your reply! I know finance has come up a lot in the replies. I prefer not to go into the extent of money, but it is not a problem.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

criso said:



			That would be my first thought as something that has potential to show jump, tbs aren't really built or bred for pure show jumping.   I would have said a nice irish horse for what you want.

Are you not in the UK though, both irish horses and warmbloods seem to be pretty common everywhere.  They are more expensive than tbs though.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really? I seem to find it really hard to find them! Maybe Iâ€™m looking in the wrong places


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

TPO said:



			In response to your question yes you are a novice rider.

I love TBs/ex racers and have owned a few. I would not recommend them as a first horse. Some can be quite high maintenance partly due to breed, partly due to past (often regimented) life and partly due to the stresses and strains that being in racing puts on them mentally and physically.

While a fan of the breed and there are many, many excellent TB jumpers and ex racer isnt the first type that springs to mind for someone wanting to BS.

I'd recommend loaning an allrounder so you can experience the responsibility and expense of owning with a "get out" clause. See how you get on with something experienced that can show you the ropes before diving in head first with a project.
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for you reply! I will consider this, however would prefer not to loan.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Oh really? I seem to find it really hard to find them! Maybe Iâ€™m looking in the wrong places
		
Click to expand...

Well, as I mentioned earlier, what area are you in?


----------



## Snitch (4 May 2019)

Is it half-term?

Who will support you when you view horses to buy?


----------



## criso (4 May 2019)

I jsut


jessica6880 said:



			Oh really? I seem to find it really hard to find them! Maybe Iâ€™m looking in the wrong places
		
Click to expand...

I just had a quick look on horsemart and ISH are the most common breed on there.


----------



## sport horse (4 May 2019)

I own and breed show jumpers and have been involved with the sport all my life and that is a long time!  Thoroughbreds are not the horse of choice for the sport. They can be ( not are) quite difficult, they do not always have the best canter from which to jump (as you will know as you have been  invoved with producing show jumpers the canter is paramount as it is the approach to the fence that dictates how good the jump is) and they tend to jump a bit flat (rather than the bascule which as you know having produced show jumpers is the desirable trait) Having said this there are a few (very few and getting less and less as the years pass) that have made reasonably good show jumpers.

If you came to me for advice, I would head you towards your nearest British Show Jumping Accredited Coach and ask for their help. Alternatively, this Riding School that produces show jumpers. who you have helped should surely be now helping you.  Whatever you do, do not take your hard earned cash and go visit anyone without expert advice. You are 18 years old and you have never owned a horse. Yes you are both a novice owner and novice rider. I really hope that you accept this and find a good adviser. Please heed the saying 'a fool and their money are soon parted'. This saying was born in the horse world!  You have been advised and warned!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Hi! Thank you for your understanding! I have shared horses when I was 12, however feel as though I want a bit more hands on. Most of my friends are off to Uni this year so I can see my nights out going down dramatically. The novelty is starting to wear off. Similarly, I have, over the past 3 years been working. My most recent weekend job at primark has enabled me to save. I donâ€™t want to state how much on here as it feels a bit odd lol but itâ€™s a rather large amount and I intend on keeping the job throughout. My parents are keen to help out, with friends too. The problem I have, as you understand, is I want more than just riding. I want, as cliche as it is, to create a bond that sharing or riding schools didnâ€™t give me
		
Click to expand...


Primark must have started paying a heck of a lot more than when I last looked - unless of course you have been the managing director every weekend?


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

Yeah that's a good point actually.

You ride/work/produce at a RS that specialises in show jumping so why aren't you speaking to them about buying from them? I'm sure a SJer producing RS, who have horses you ride and produce, will be able to source you a suitable horse no problem...


----------



## be positive (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Hi! Thank you for your reply! I know finance has come up a lot in the replies. I prefer not to go into the extent of money, but it is not a problem.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be missing the valid points in most of the replies, mine did not say it was just for financial reasons you seemed to want a cheap project but it often is, I have picked up many projects over the years, some bought some sent for training, most had been bought by reasonably competent people with good intentions but they so often end up going wrong, my view is to buy the best you can and at least start out with a clean slate not with someone else's cast off, my preference would be to buy from a small breeder who has brought up a well mannered young horse ready to go out into the world, if money is no problem start with something that is not an obvious problem from day 1.
Take someone with genuine experience with you to view, ideally the experts you are riding for at the moment who are the obvious choice to offer advice and take your time to find the right horse.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 May 2019)

i will tell you of my experience, i had worked at a RS evenings and weekends  ( i  already had a full time job )    i bought my first horse, an 8 year old, 16.1 irish tb,i was 21 and had been riding and looking after horses for 10 years  i was very confident and thought i could ride anything as i had ridden quite a few youngsters and was the one to try out any new ones.  it was a bit of a shock to find that i wasnt quite as good as i thought i was and although he didnt frighten me, he was quite a handful.  he also had very flat feet and seemed to find any sharp stones and was quite high maintenance health wise..i moved him from the rs and kept him with some friends and  i felt a bit overwhelmed as i had always gone to my RS owner for advice re feeding etc.   it is a steep learning curve to look after your own horse and to make decisions about their well being.......to answer your query about TB projects, if you want to showjump at a reasonable level a TB would not be my first port of call, some can SJ but lots of them are very fragile and may not stand up to jumping regularly.  why not look on horsequest  on the showjumping page,  the first horse on there would be a good project and is Â£2000


----------



## Theocat (4 May 2019)

OP, you do not need a project as your first horse. Learning how to be an owner, with sole responsibility, and working out the quirks of your new horse without any option just to hand it back and ride something else, is a project in itself. 

I know you don't like any of the advice that is suggesting you need to dial down your ambition, or suggesting that you don't, yet, know as much as you think you do, but that is because we have all been exactly where you are now. You will never again feel as confident in your ability as a rider and handler as just before you buy your first horse, but you honestly are at that stage where you don't know what you don't know. For your first horse - and you are very lucky that money is no object - you need to buy something safe and sane that is already doing the job you want it to do. Please believe us when we say that even a safe first horse will throw more challenges at you than you can imagine!

What does your current instructor say you should be looking for? Have you spoken to them about wanting to buy a horse? Will they come with you when you view and ride the horse before you get on?


----------



## Twohorses (4 May 2019)

You have been given great advice for the question you initially asked -- you aren't "hearing" what folks are trying to say because you don't want to, and will likely do what you want to anyway. 

As someone old enough to be your grandmother with sixty+ years riding experience, I wish you good luck -- there is always an unethical Seller out for the $$$$ that will sell you a horse, regardless of whether or not you are qualified to ride it.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

TPO said:



			I'm sure a SJer producing RS, who have horses you ride and produce, will be able to source you a suitable horse no problem...
		
Click to expand...

Presumably because...


----------



## windand rain (4 May 2019)

I too am old enough to be your grandmother been riding for many years owned my own since I was 15 non-horsey parents no support muddled through on my own with a lot of I am ashamed to say ignorant negligence. I think people buy horses a long time before they are ready and perhaps capable of looking after them well. Having said that everyone has to start somewhere but I would advise a good livery yard with lots of experienced and willing help even if it means using savings money to pay for that. You need allow at least Â£2000 per year to do the basics. I am progressive I read and learn daily something new I will never know it all it has taken me years of learning to gain that experience and I am not sure I would take on a project. One thing I am certain of is that no one ever listens and learns from others experience unless it is what they want to hear


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Primark must have started paying a heck of a lot more than when I last looked - unless of course you have been the managing director every weekend?
		
Click to expand...

They have, and itâ€™s a bit more complicated by how I have money. Iâ€™m not going to go divulging my financial status on a forum


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Twohorses said:



			You have been given great advice for the question you initially asked -- you aren't "hearing" what folks are trying to say because you don't want to, and will likely do what you want to anyway.

As someone old enough to be your grandmother with sixty+ years riding experience, I wish you good luck -- there is always an unethical Seller out for the $$$$ that will sell you a horse, regardless of whether or not you are qualified to ride it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you reading the replies? People are telling me not to do it. I wonâ€™t.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			I too am old enough to be your grandmother been riding for many years owned my own since I was 15 non-horsey parents no support muddled through on my own with a lot of I am ashamed to say ignorant negligence. I think people buy horses a long time before they are ready and perhaps capable of looking after them well. Having said that everyone has to start somewhere but I would advise a good livery yard with lots of experienced and willing help even if it means using savings money to pay for that. You need allow at least Â£2000 per year to do the basics. I am progressive I read and learn daily something new I will never know it all it has taken me years of learning to gain that experience and I am not sure I would take on a project. One thing I am certain of is that no one ever listens and learns from others experience unless it is what they want to hear
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m trying to hear experience. People are not telling me experience. The ones that have I am taking on board. OTTBs are hard work and risky as someone has told me from experience. Maybe read the other replies before commenting? I am grateful for your comment and I am eager to learn and am learning daily, as you mention. It seems due to my age, people are assuming immediate ignorance.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Ok, in that case I really recco you go and get a more appropriate horse as your 1st horse,  particularly one that is schooled towards sj.

I really do not recco an off the track tb as a 1st horse, not to anyone and definitely not to a young person without parental back up. Sorry but it's a car crash waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

My parents are backing me up. Please read replies before posting


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Theocat said:



			OP, you do not need a project as your first horse. Learning how to be an owner, with sole responsibility, and working out the quirks of your new horse without any option just to hand it back and ride something else, is a project in itself.

I know you don't like any of the advice that is suggesting you need to dial down your ambition, or suggesting that you don't, yet, know as much as you think you do, but that is because we have all been exactly where you are now. You will never again feel as confident in your ability as a rider and handler as just before you buy your first horse, but you honestly are at that stage where you don't know what you don't know. For your first horse - and you are very lucky that money is no object - you need to buy something safe and sane that is already doing the job you want it to do. Please believe us when we say that even a safe first horse will throw more challenges at you than you can imagine!

What does your current instructor say you should be looking for? Have you spoken to them about wanting to buy a horse? Will they come with you when you view and ride the horse before you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this advice. I was starting to lose hope on this site, considering all Iâ€™m recieving is set backs. I will talk to the RS more in-depth before I go any further


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Iâ€™m Dartmoor way. As said, itâ€™s likely Iâ€™m looking in the wrong placd


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

Snitch said:



			Is it half-term?

Who will support you when you view horses to buy?
		
Click to expand...

Half term? Relevance? Gap year?


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

be positive said:



			You seem to be missing the valid points in most of the replies, mine did not say it was just for financial reasons you seemed to want a cheap project but it often is, I have picked up many projects over the years, some bought some sent for training, most had been bought by reasonably competent people with good intentions but they so often end up going wrong, my view is to buy the best you can and at least start out with a clean slate not with someone else's cast off, my preference would be to buy from a small breeder who has brought up a well mannered young horse ready to go out into the world, if money is no problem start with something that is not an obvious problem from day 1.
Take someone with genuine experience with you to view, ideally the experts you are riding for at the moment who are the obvious choice to offer advice and take your time to find the right horse.
		
Click to expand...

This is the plan


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

TPO said:



			Yeah that's a good point actually.

You ride/work/produce at a RS that specialises in show jumping so why aren't you speaking to them about buying from them? I'm sure a SJer producing RS, who have horses you ride and produce, will be able to source you a suitable horse no problem...
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had mentioned this already. They have directed me to where they source them- abroad. Please read the thread before replying


----------



## TPO (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			I thought I had mentioned this already. They have directed me to where they source them- abroad. Please read the thread 

I'm out. Good luck learning the hard way
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (4 May 2019)

If you have a year, want to enjoy something, and money is not an issue buy one ready to do the job you want (apologies if I have missed what you plan to do at the end of the year). 
There is definitely a middle ground with schoolmasters, depending on what they have been doing previously, but they will hold their value. 
There's definitely horses about even over your side of the country (Im originally from somerset so tend to see stuff come up, not need to go abroad). 

fwiw I wouldnt say Im a novice rider, would I buy a TB that said not novice ride on the advert, not a chance!


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

ester said:



			If you have a year, want to enjoy something, and money is not an issue buy one ready to do the job you want (apologies if I have missed what you plan to do at the end of the year).
There is definitely a middle ground with schoolmasters, depending on what they have been doing previously, but they will hold their value.
There's definitely horses about even over your side of the country (Im originally from somerset so tend to see stuff come up, not need to go abroad).

fwiw I wouldnt say Im a novice rider, would I buy a TB that said not novice ride on the advert, not a chance!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! This is quite a helpful reply! Just out of interest, where would you recommend looking?


----------



## MDB (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			I am looking for advice, not a questioning on my riding ability!
		
Click to expand...

But you are asking a question looking for advice based on your riding ability. You ask if you are a novice rider? Then some posts later say you don't think you are a novice rider. You are clearly a novice owner. The overall consensus is do not get an OTTB for a first horse. There are a lot of very experienced people on here. My advice would be to take their advice. Good luck OP.


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

MDB said:



			But you are asking a question looking for advice based on your riding ability. You ask if you are a novice rider? Then some posts later say you don't think you are a novice rider. You are clearly a novice owner. The overall consensus is do not get an OTTB for a first horse. There are a lot of very experienced people on here. My advice would be to take their advice. Good luck OP.
		
Click to expand...

I was asking on how it is conceived, hence am I a novice rider. These people claim to be experienced, but never have I met such rude and unhelpful â€˜experiencedâ€™ people.


----------



## ester (4 May 2019)

Most I see seems to come up on fb but thats partly because I dont look elsewhere. Otherwise word of mouth but I'm surprised that your yard says you have to go abroad. For instance friend has just put one of hers up, 8yo irish mare good to go, no affiliated record but won't at this point hack alone. Depending on budget I think you really need to decide what you definitely need in a horse and what you could live with. 

The temptation with a gap year will be to rush a purchase now but that might not be best.


----------



## bonny (4 May 2019)

This is all a bit pointless, no one but you knows how good your riding is, no one on here has seen you ride so no one can really answer your question ......tbs vary enormously, if you are careful you could find one suitable if you are confident enough, there are certainly enough around for sale cheaply but donâ€™t overhorse yourself or chances are your first horse might be your last. Good luck anyway, I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

bonny said:



			This is all a bit pointless, no one but you knows how good your riding is, no one on here has seen you ride so no one can really answer your question ......tbs vary enormously, if you are careful you could find one suitable if you are confident enough, there are certainly enough around for sale cheaply but donâ€™t overhorse yourself or chances are your first horse might be your last. Good luck anyway, I hope you find what you are looking for
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, this is a lot more helpful than most have been


----------



## jessica6880 (4 May 2019)

ester said:



			Most I see seems to come up on fb but thats partly because I dont look elsewhere. Otherwise word of mouth but I'm surprised that your yard says you have to go abroad. For instance friend has just put one of hers up, 8yo irish mare good to go, no affiliated record but won't at this point hack alone. Depending on budget I think you really need to decide what you definitely need in a horse and what you could live with.

The temptation with a gap year will be to rush a purchase now but that might not be best.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a very good point! Thank you. Iâ€™ll have a look on Facebook and ask around.


----------



## MDB (4 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			These people claim to be experienced, but never have I met such rude and unhelpful â€˜experiencedâ€™ people.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because it is the manner in which you come across in the forum OP. I am sure you don't mean it and no doubt you are a lovely girl. But in addition to you persistence and abruptness, comments like the one above encourage people to be quite blunt and makes it difficult to warm to you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2019)

Here is my TB experience with the one that I owned.

She was an ex national hunt horse that was also an ex broodmare as her last foal before she retired from breeding was a wobbler, so they didn't want to breed from her again. I was given her to be a companion/nanny for youngstock, a job that she did brilliantly. She  hated being stabled, to the point that when she did a tendon she had to be rested in a small electric fenced paddock instead of box rest. She was treated for ulcers (many ex-racehorses have them) and despite this she died from colic caused by a hemorrhaged stomach ulcer.

She was the sweetest tempered horse and I still miss her dreadfully. She also broke my heart as she looked to be on the mend during the colic (eating, food passing through, no blood, perky demeanor) and then she suddenly went downhill again.


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 May 2019)

My exracer experience;  Gorgeous horse, sweet personality.  Danger to himself and others.  Would not reccommend as first horse even for an experienced non-horse owning horse-person.  I had been involved with horses for nearly 20 years when I eventually got my own (NOT an ex-racer, a rapidly approaching being a veteran anglo arab).  The learning curve was still brutally steep despite all my previous experience of both riding and working with horses.  It's very different with your own.  Some ex racers are great and would do, but too much of a gamble for me.  Mine seemed quiet at first.  Then he found his feet and we found the vets' phone number on our speed dial list.

I suspect you already know what you are going to do though. Most people do. I wish you luck and good judgement.


----------



## Otherwise (5 May 2019)

There's usually a massive difference between a novice at a riding school and a novice in the real world, not helped by the fact a lot of riding schools are a bit naff and unable to progress people. I've had a couple of lessons at a college fairly recently who classify advanced  riders as stage 4 standard so elementary dressage and jumping 1.10m courses, by that definition a lot of leisure riders would be considered novices even after decades of riding. There's nothing wrong with being a novice, everyone was one at one point.


----------



## Equi (5 May 2019)

I have not read the replies.

Not a novice ride to me implies exactly that. Not for a novice horseperson. You can ride many horses, of varying degree in a centre but thats all technically controlled. You won't be put on/asked to ride something you have no chance of staying alive on. They feed it, manage it, let whoever else ride it - you only do some. Owning a horse like that and being its sole provider/trainer is a hell of a lot more full on than that. TBs are the type of horse who will when unfit be the most novice horse ever, slow and steady, seems like a dream. Fitten them up a bit and you may just need some gorilla tape to stay on (this was my personal experience, had to sell him on as he was too much for me)

 my farrier (very experienced horseman, breaks trains hunts SJ XC etc) told me the other day he got a tb in to produce who was too slow/tooo laid back etc but when put in proper work turned into a beast and even unnerved him and he is not the type to be unnerved. Laid back TBs unnerve me more than the slightly on edge ones lol


----------



## Remi'sMum (5 May 2019)

OP - have you contacted the BTRC? If youâ€™re set in your mind that a TB is what you want, the BTRC would be my advice as a place to start. Their horses have been given down time, their history and any ailments/quirks should be known, they have been given a good amount of rehab and retaining, and are carefully matched to potential loaners. Your riding ability will be assessed carefully, the centre would be in the end of the phone to help you with any issues you encounter, and if your circumstances changed and you couldnâ€™t keep the horse for whatever reason, the centre retains ownership for the lifetime of the horse and would take them back from you. They donâ€™t want to have horses returned which is why they are so careful to match horse and loaner properly in the first place. But itâ€™s a safety net for both you and the horse which would be a comfort if things went tits up. 

FWIW, my ex racer experiences as follows. First horse bought by me in my early 30s. Ex racer with little (none) re-schooling. Iâ€™ve been around horses all my life but I still wasnâ€™t experienced enough to notice how appalling his feet were and what poor condition he was in. I was blinded by how beautiful he was. Even when he bucked me off within 30 seconds of sitting on him the first time, this just convinced me more that he needed to come home with me to be reschooled and loved and transformed  into my dream horse. He was probably lame when I bought him but things got worse within days of getting him home. I didnâ€™t have him vetted cos he was cheap. More fool me.   This started two and a half years of heartache, oceans of tears, thousands of Â£Â£Â£ (mine and the insurance companyâ€™s), months of remedial farriers, eventually barefoot rehab at Rockley. All to discover by the time his feet started improving that there were also issues higher up the legs. I was emotionally so broken that my dream had turned into such a nightmare, emotionally exhausted, financially f*cked. He was the loveliest boy, quirky but so much a lovely horse. He broke my heart. I had him PTS two and a half years after buying him, and I could literally count on my fingers the number of times in that time that Iâ€™d actually ridden him. 

Please donâ€™t be fooled OP. Ex racers are ten a penny and often cheap but they are not for the faint hearted or the inexperienced (I considered myself reasonably experienced after 25 years around horses) Any horse can break/go Lame/go wrong in some way, but racers, especially flat racers, start their ridden careers so early in life, it can have such a negative impact on their development and physiology and long term soundness. Iâ€™m by no means saying all ex racers are broken, theyâ€™re not, I know plenty competing to really high levels. But I am also watching a fellow livery go through the exact same that I did with my boy, struggling to get the bottom of her ex racers issues, spending Â£Â£Â£Â£s, not having a consistently rideable horse etc etc. It can be utterly soul destroying. 

Check out the BTRC if you havenâ€™t already. Donâ€™t go into this blind. And consider what youâ€™ll do with your horse after your gap year. Are you going to uni? Will you have the funds and inclination to take your horse with you? If you want to sj and buy a very green ex racer, it might be a good while before you were out competing. A racer straight off the track will need lots of down time to chill out, lose their racing muscle and let their brain/body unwind.  Lots and lots to think about OP. I do wish you lots of luck finding your perfect horsey partner. Itâ€™s so exciting, and can be a dream come true. It can also be a nightmare.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (5 May 2019)

No one has been rude. Direct perhaps but not rude. You just don't like some of the replies, that's all.

You're getting offended at the word novice. I probably would have too at 18, when you think you're the mutts nuts!! If it helps though, I've been riding and owning horses for 40 years and I'm still learning.

Project horses can be a fantastic experience. They can respond quickly to the right care and riding. Others are soul destroying, dangerous and take months of hard work. Even the pros will sometimes need help & someone on the ground - it's nothing to be ashamed of and knowing when to ask for help is actually the sign of a good horsewoman.

Despite what you might think, people on here are trying to help, not rubbish your riding and scupper your plans.


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2019)

OP appears to be out to pasture...


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Thank you for this advice. I was starting to lose hope on this site, considering all Iâ€™m recieving is set backs. I will talk to the RS more in-depth before I go any further
		
Click to expand...

If you've lost hope at the "setbacks" you've received in the form of comments on here an OTTB is definitely not for you!


----------



## Kaylum (5 May 2019)

My first horse was totally unsuitable when I first got him.   I had been riding different horses in different situations. To get a very unschooled, horse that would bolt and rear and to be honest was very dangerous horse taught me a hell of a lot about horses. So if your prepared to educate yourself about everything horse and actually put the work in including the ground work and health issues that come with them they can teach you a hell of a lot. If your after an uncomplicated easy ride then dont bother but I guess you know that already. 

Best thing I ever did. He was the worst kind of horse for a first horse but also the best. Taught me how to school a horse, get them out and about looking at things, desensitization to traffic etc etc. He went  onto be a fantastic showjumper. 

It doesn't work out for everyone as we are all different and so are the horses but these days everyone wants straightforward bombproof instead of learning how you help an equine to be that horse or at least be a happy horse.


----------



## Theocat (5 May 2019)

Kaylum said:



			My first horse was totally unsuitable when I first got him.   I had been riding different horses in different situations. To get a very unschooled, horse that would bolt and rear and to be honest was very dangerous horse taught me a hell of a lot about horses. So if your prepared to educate yourself about everything horse and actually put the work in including the ground work and health issues that come with them they can teach you a hell of a lot. If your after an uncomplicated easy ride then dont bother but I guess you know that already. 

Best thing I ever did. He was the worst kind of horse for a first horse but also the best. Taught me how to school a horse, get them out and about looking at things, desensitization to traffic etc etc. He went  onto be a fantastic showjumper. 

It doesn't work out for everyone as we are all different and so are the horses but these days everyone wants straightforward bombproof instead of learning how you help an equine to be that horse or at least be a happy horse.
		
Click to expand...

...whereas my first horse, also a rearer, destroyed my confidence and set my development as a rider right back. My whole journey with horses has been different - and not for the better - because of that experience.

I am glad it worked out for you, but it is just as likely to go the other way. If I had had a safe confidence-giver as my first horse, that had help me develop as a rider,  I would have been much better placed to deal with difficult horses in the future!


----------



## criso (5 May 2019)

Of the half dozen people I know who bought an non ideal first horse. One like kaylum it worked out for and made them as a rider; two had falls and lost confidence and gave up riding;  the rest didn't end in disaster but didn't go well either.  They tried their best but but made little progress.  They had to watch friends going out to compete every weekend they stayed at home.  Their riding stagnated.  In the end sold it on and bought a different horse.


----------



## Cat91 (5 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			The problem I have, as you understand, is I want more than just riding. I want, as cliche as it is, to create a bond that sharing or riding schools didnâ€™t give me
		
Click to expand...

I will just say that I rode at riding schools from 3 years of age to 23 (and I only stopped because the place I rode at closed down and there wasn't anywhere else I'd want to ride at close enough) and shared 2 horses - one for 8 years, the other for 4 - and I had 3 of the closest bonds I've ever had with horses through those experiences. I only rode the riding school horse twice a week but he used to whinny for me and followed me around like a dog. He wasn't like that for anyone else. I cried like a baby when my first share horse was sold because I adored him, and the reason I ended my share with the last horse was because I finally bought my own, but I was gutted because I loved him too. So don't write sharing off. 

I think what people are trying to say is that you have to be realistic about your experience in all aspects, what you want from the horse, and how much time/money you have to put into it.

I was lucky enough to be around privately owned horses from 8 years old. I spent a lot of time helping out with friends' horses, all of whom are quite a bit older than me and are very knowledgeable, so I learned a lot from them, but I still have a lot to learn - most people do. I don't know everything about everything to do with horses, a lot of people don't, and it's a bit unrealistic to expect someone to know everything, but that's what we have professionals for - to ask for advice when we need it (unfortunately took advice from the wrong saddle fitter but that's a whole other thing). 

My current horse is the first horse I've ever owned. I bought him straight out the the field as a four year old having not even had a rug on and while he's been easy in some ways, he's been an absolute PITA in others. He has been the biggest learning curve for me and although I absolutely adore him and am determined to work through things and make it work, would I do the same again? Probably not. My honest advice for you would be to get something that you can just get on and have fun on. 'Bombproof' doesn't mean boring, it means 'Isn't going to kill you if you take it somewhere out of its comfort zone'. Some of the best horses I've ridden are ones I'd class as bombproof. They had enough go in them but I didn't get on them having to worry about where to go and what I needed to avoid.


----------



## oldie48 (5 May 2019)

I think OP has gone on holiday but fwiw, a proper schoolmaster, ie one that knows his job but doesn't do it for you, teaches you such a lot. They can be awkward so and sos, have a load of tricks up their sleeve but ridden well will teach a relatively inexperienced rider so much about feel. Good ones can cost a lot of money but are easy to sell on, generally they have proved they are tough enough to do the job although they may need to step down a level due to age. If money is no object, then that's the way to go for an ambitious rider moving on from RS horses.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 May 2019)

good advice but i am afraid the OP is not around anymore as the good advice given was not what she wanted to hear..


----------



## spookypony (5 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Thank you for your reply! I think, because I have seen and taken part in the training of horses, I am eager to do the same. I would like to put my stamp on a horse though, and, unfortunately, I find many schoolmasters to be looking for a quieter life that I feel I would not be able to offer. I wonder if there is a middle ground?
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest of sympathy for your dream, do you know what your "stamp" is at this point, though? Are you aware of various schools of thought on training SJers, the rationale behind them, understand where your own training fits you, and able to throw all philosophy out the window and go back to square 1 if it's not working? 

If you've never owned a horse, or been solely responsible for all decision-making regarding a horse's welfare before, then you'd at least be a novice in terms of horse management and/or ownership. Couple that with a possibly problematic horse (there's a reason it's called a "project"), and you have issues on at least two fronts. If you took on a green horse (of any breed) and kept it at livery under the direct supervision of someone experienced to guide you, this might possibly work as a transition to greater independence. But please, make sure you have the agreement of that person, the livery arranged, and that you buy the horse together with the person who will be working with you!


----------



## Muddywellies (5 May 2019)

Please listen to some excellent advice here from people who know what they are talking about.    Believe me, life is hard enough without you looking to saddle yourself with possibly lots of stress and expense.  Iâ€™ve come across so many people who overestimate their experience, only to find it all ends in tears.    Most TBs I know are sharp and over reactive, dumping their riders time and time again, they are expensive to keep and very hard to sell on.    Honestly, steer clear.  If you truly want to enjoy horse ownership there are plenty of nice riding club horses out there who will hack quietly for you, be great fun xc, do a lovely dressage test whilst  not dropping weight overnight and losing a shoe every second Thursday.  Oh and do research ulcers and consider the percentage of racehorses with them.  Insurers wonâ€™t cover an existing condition so be prepared to part with Â£5k (plus) - speaking from experience here.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Hello jessica6880,

I am new so unsure of how this works, but I believe out to pasture means your account is disabled or inactive? There is a chance you wonâ€™t see this but nevertheless.

I feel for you Jessica, I do. I have read the replies and it seems to me that you riding ability should not be questioned, however, only you would know that. The responses are assuming that you are an inexperienced rider regardless and therefore not suited to thoroughbreds at all, but you have tried to say countless times that you have ridden thoroughbreds and have a large knowledge of riding in general but itâ€™s fallen on deaf ears. Unfortunately, and it appears here, most people are lucky enough to go straight from riding schools to their first pony and therefore progress that way. It seems for you, you have managed to progress greatly through this school you mention, possibly even more than some here. But again, only you would know that and I wouldnâ€™t waste time trying to get people to see that. 

Now, this in mind, you are a novice owner. Perhaps people are confusing the two. Thoroughbreds are highly volatile even for the experienced owner, my sister herself has had a few and each did not result well. They are prone to illness and varieous forms of disease, and thatâ€™s just the riding ones! Racers can often come with a tone of problems to exaggerate these pronenesses. I would avoid thoroughbreds especially. Having said that, a project or other impressionable horse would not be an issue provided you have knowledge. After all, most horse owners in general (and most on here) donâ€™t know the first thing about training, if you do, great. As you mention, it would only be fitting the jigsaw pieces together. This would not be hard at all provided youâ€™ve had a hands on approach in the riding school, which you have suggested you have. 

The initial comments make me upset and I canâ€™t imagine how you would be feeling, but donâ€™t take it from people sitting behind their computers. Their advice is valid, even if a little rude and especially to those who donâ€™t know what their doing, but only you know if it applies to you. 

Experience comes with knowledge. Knowledge implies that you know there is more to your topic than you can ever know. Foolishness leads you to believe you know it all. I believe this may settle your mind a little. Not everyone is right, but not everyone knows best.

Best wishes,
Suzi


----------



## be positive (6 May 2019)

SuziM I realise you are a new member and have no idea of who on here is experienced or otherwise but I can assure you that all the replies were done with the best intentions by some extremely experienced posters and were not intended to upset anyone, if you read the OP, copied below, there is no mention of schooling horses, ex racehorses or horses of any type and that is why the first replies were fairly blunt and to the point, 'helping train the ponies' for a RS is a long way from retraining a racehorse or any horse labelled as a project.
Later replies pointed out the drawbacks, as you have also done, and encouraged the OP towards something less challenging as her first horse, my view has always been to buy the best you can afford and to enjoy having a horse, there are still usually enough challenges along the way to keep it interesting without starting off with a disadvantage especially if the rider is young and has ambition to go somewhere with their riding, you can learn plenty from a fairly uncomplicated horse if you have an open mind and want to progress.

The OP has left which is a shame as there is a wealth of knowledge on this forum ready and willing to help anyone who asks.

I am just coming up to buy my first horse and am particularly interested in OTTBs and Ex Racers. However, I notice that many are listed as not novice rides. I would like to know what this means more specifically?

A bit about me: I have been riding for over 12 years (I am 18) although have never owned one. I have worked at my local riding school for 5 years, helping to train new ponies and representing the school when competing. I have just never had the money or time to invest, however things have changed recently. 

My concern is that, as I have not owned a horse I would be classed as a novice despite my history. Similarly, I have non-horsey parents so another concern would be that I would get shown up (per se) by my inexperience family.


----------



## Snitch (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Hello there! I am looking for suggestions of decent first horses. What sort of temperaments are certain breeds known to have, what they typically were used for and those sort of things. I know each horse varies but Iâ€™m looking at the larger picture.

I used to ride as a child and had a cob for my first horse, however, I have not ridden since i was 25 due to an accident. So I feel inexperienced in directing my daughter so suggestions would be greatly received!

My daughter is 14 and we have finally decided to buy her her first horse. She has been riding since she was very little as my sister was good enough to give her lessons. Since then she has been loaning an Arab X for 2 years, so is aware of responsibilities and all that. We are looking to buy our own now, but ideally something known for being gentle and easy. She wishes to go into eventing so possibly something this way inclined.

Any suggestions would be greatly received. Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Suzi, welcome to the forum!  Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ll receive some really good advice on here, although not from me Iâ€™m afraid, as I am a novice rider.


----------



## windand rain (6 May 2019)

Suzimare you almost said word for word what my first post said No one was rude but as I also said no one will learn from others experiences unless the are agreeing with what they want to do. It is very clear in this case that was what was going on. Please hang around you will learn an awful lot from this site I know I have although I have been at it for 55 years. I will add that it would have almost been criminal for a gang of people to encourage a novice owner to take on an OTTB as a first horse regardless of their riding ability


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2019)

I was being quite polite until the OP accused me of not being able to read her posts, forgetting that her own thread title literally asks the question she claims she already knows the answer to


----------



## Peter7917 (6 May 2019)

I love tb's. Stunning horses. That said, after fifteen years of horse ownership, im still not sure I would be able to do one justice. 

I do ride a friends tb occasionally. This is a well schooled horse. Schooled up to elementary and regularly competed at 1m10. Hes amazing but if you get it wrong he will certainly let you know! He's got endless talent but put him to a fence on the wrong stride and you're in trouble. 

Get yourself a nice tb x native type instead.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Snitch said:



			Hi Suzi, welcome to the forum!  Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ll receive some really good advice on here, although not from me Iâ€™m afraid, as I am a novice rider.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m new, why is my post here?


----------



## Snitch (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Iâ€™m new, why is my post here?
		
Click to expand...

I know youâ€™re new, thatâ€™s why I welcomed you to the forum ðŸ˜


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Snitch said:



			I know youâ€™re new, thatâ€™s what I welcomed you to the forum ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Well thank you! Sorry, please forgive me, I donâ€™t understand why my post for my daughter is now in this girls post.


----------



## oldie48 (6 May 2019)

Peter7917 said:



			I love tb's. Stunning horses. That said, after fifteen years of horse ownership, im still not sure I would be able to do one justice.

I do ride a friends tb occasionally. This is a well schooled horse. Schooled up to elementary and regularly competed at 1m10. Hes amazing but if you get it wrong he will certainly let you know! He's got endless talent but put him to a fence on the wrong stride and you're in trouble.

Get yourself a nice tb x native type instead.
		
Click to expand...

TBs vary as much as any other breed, I've had one 2 full TBs and one who was 7 / 8 ths TB. They were all completely different, with decent farriery their feet were fine and none of them was difficult to keep weight on. The ex intermediate eventer (don't know if he ever raced) needed to be looked after but provided he was rugged and fed when necessary he was fine, he was quite lazy, the steadiest hack ever and very capable of doing a lovely test. TBH I do like a fair bit of TB in a horse and many of the modern lighter framed WBs have a fair bit of TB in them. However, I wouldn't have  an OTTB if I was given it (and I was offered a lovely one a few years ago, but would never have been suitable for me).


----------



## TPO (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Hello jessica6880,

I am new so unsure of how this works, but I believe out to pasture means your account is disabled or inactive? There is a chance you wonâ€™t see this but nevertheless.

I feel for you Jessica, I do. I have read the replies and it seems to me that you riding ability should not be questioned, however, only you would know that. The responses are assuming that you are an inexperienced rider regardless and therefore not suited to thoroughbreds at all, but you have tried to say countless times that you have ridden thoroughbreds and have a large knowledge of riding in general but itâ€™s fallen on deaf ears. Unfortunately, and it appears here, most people are lucky enough to go straight from riding schools to their first pony and therefore progress that way. It seems for you, you have managed to progress greatly through this school you mention, possibly even more than some here. But again, only you would know that and I wouldnâ€™t waste time trying to get people to see that.

Now, this in mind, you are a novice owner. Perhaps people are confusing the two. Thoroughbreds are highly volatile even for the experienced owner, my sister herself has had a few and each did not result well. They are prone to illness and varieous forms of disease, and thatâ€™s just the riding ones! Racers can often come with a tone of problems to exaggerate these pronenesses. I would avoid thoroughbreds especially. Having said that, a project or other impressionable horse would not be an issue provided you have knowledge. After all, most horse owners in general (and most on here) donâ€™t know the first thing about training, if you do, great. As you mention, it would only be fitting the jigsaw pieces together. This would not be hard at all provided youâ€™ve had a hands on approach in the riding school, which you have suggested you have.

The initial comments make me upset and I canâ€™t imagine how you would be feeling, but donâ€™t take it from people sitting behind their computers. Their advice is valid, even if a little rude and especially to those who donâ€™t know what their doing, but only you know if it applies to you.

Experience comes with knowledge. Knowledge implies that you know there is more to your topic than you can ever know. Foolishness leads you to believe you know it all. I believe this may settle your mind a little. Not everyone is right, but not everyone knows best.

Best wishes,
Suzi
		
Click to expand...

Suzi if the OP has even half of the experience that they later said that they do then they would already know the answer to the question that they asked/had no reason to ask that question. 

Furthermore they would be surrounded by people at the SJer producing RS who regularly buy and sell, with OP producing the horses, and have more the adequate contacts to source a suitable horse. I'm lead to believe that the reason the OP has been put out to pasture would have been to do with possibly having more than one account, this is known as trolling.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

TPO said:



			Suzi if the OP has even half of the experience that they later said that they do then they would already know the answer to the question that they asked/had no reason to ask that question.

Furthermore they would be surrounded by people at the SJer producing RS who regularly buy and sell, with OP producing the horses, and have more the adequate contacts to source a suitable horse. I'm lead to believe that the reason the OP has been put out to pasture would have been to do with possibly having more than one account, this is known as trolling.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I see. Sorry, I did not know this. Your points make a lot of sense, and I should have realised that; I was just trying to help.


----------



## TPO (6 May 2019)

SuziMare said:



			Oh, I see. Sorry, I did not know this. Your points make a lot of sense, and I should have realised that; I was just trying to help.
		
Click to expand...

Nowt to apologise for, you were just trying to be nice to OP, as were the majority originally until OP started being rude in reply and the tale got a little too tall.

If you stick around you'll see the odd "troll" appear but most of the old timers on here can sniff them out and ID them. I'm completely oblivious and needed "out to pasture" explained to me!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 May 2019)

An awful lot of the people on this forum "could" be described as blunt....but in reality they are being honest. You may not feel that you are are getting the info you want, but trust me, you are getting what you need....and there is a huge difference. 
If you read any of my own threads you will see I've made several rather spectacular f##k ups and I'm aware I've driven people on here nuts at times. People have been "blunt" with me, very very blunt lol. BUT...I'm trying to listen because 
A) Ive asked the question..!!
B) There are people here that have forgotten more than I will ever know about horses
C) While some people may come across as rude, it's the curse of the written word. I personally feel that most of the people here are genuinely helpful and I can only imagine how frustrating it is to give sensible advice and then people ignore it anyway (believe me, I'm guilty!!)

FWIW I dont do TB's but there are many here that do and you'd be wise to take the advice offered.


----------



## Horsekaren (7 May 2019)

i could actually have written your post but if you add on the end had a 10 year break. 
I didn't realize how different riding school ponies where, they are bored, doing the same thing, likely bombproof as they the same things, go to the same places ect every day. 
Even horses that were advertised as Novice rides where not at all! Bombproof means nothing... I viewed a bombproof cob that bolted against traffic down a very busy road. I also wouldn't think bombproof as slow, id see it as (in theory) they have had good training and been desensitized to things. 

I've seen young girls buy horses that were just way to much for them, it is sad as the horses then get past from pillar to post, go out of work, get locked away as the owner cant handle them. A lot is taken for granted with school horses i think. One girl couldnt even tie her horse up without it making a huge fuss, she had no idea what to do so it was simply locked away in a stable stressed out to its eyeballs... then sold on for next to nothing, 4 months later sold on again ect

Similar but kinder story for another girl who in my eyes is a very good rider, the horse didnt get locked away but went out of work from being an eventer, was sent off to be re schooled and sold

Having only owned one horse i wouldn't look at anything other than a novice horse with good ground manners. I just dont have the experience. 

Maybe it could work if you were willing to send them away to be worked on professional and be involved yourself.


----------



## BOWS28 (7 May 2019)

jessica6880 said:



			Sorry, I have a horrible tendency to shorten British showjumping to British showing! I know this can be very misleading, especially on here! I should have corrected it sooner!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, if im honest i think you may be over estimating yourself. You have only ridden riding school horses yet you have a passion for TBs... I'm not saying its not possible. I'm 23 and have had my girl and paid for on my own since i was 17. It's hard and your social life massively takes a back seat but it is so worth it. If i'm honest with myself, i was over horses to start with. But i had the balls and stickability to just stay on. Yes she helped me to develop my riding and i wouldn't be the rider i am today without that little mare. I don't have horsey parents either and if im honest, i'm very lucky it has all panned out how it has. I've seen similar situations take the opposite turn!!


----------



## Bexx (7 May 2019)

Ok so you are after experiences, I'll give you mine.
At 19 I was working in a local RS who also bought and sold horses and ponies. I was a confident lightweight jockey and was always used to test out the new ones coming in, school them a bit, take them to local SJ before they were sold on so I didn't think I would be classed as a novice. 
Confident in my own ability I bought an OTTB that I planned to school up to event. As confident as I was, I struggled with him on the ground during the winter, he was spooky and didnt settle in to our yard well. I struggled with his weight. He had me off in the school and on the road in more than one occasion and eventually broke my elbow. I sold him to someone much more experienced that I was who did a much better job. It was then that I realised that even though I was Guinea pig for all these ponies, has schooled up a few and competed them locally, I was still very much a novice, however it was too late and my confidence was ruined. It took me 5 years to get over a jump again. I am now eventing at 100 but I could have been here a lot sooner had I bought a more appropriate horse. The horse I got my confidence back on was a total school master, this did not mean he was boring, he improved my riding no end as if you didnt ask correctly you didnt get


----------



## Jenni_ (7 May 2019)

I'm sorry to be blunt, but your whole approach to this cries 'Novice' to me. 

I rode in riding schools for 10 years before I began loaning / sharing horses. Got part way through my BHS teaching qualifications, did two years at Equine College, competed up to Elementary dressage and Newcomers BS and I STILL feel like an novice rider and owner after 2 years of owning my own horse, at nearly 30. Who, by the way, is half racehorse. Why? Because I wasn't 100% equipped to deal with the quirks thrown at me, and I suffered a few injuries and confidence knocks.

I still actually have lessons on Riding School horses - they are worth their weight in gold for recalibrating my riding and boosting my confidence. In my opinion, no one is ever too good to sit on a riding school horse - especially when some of them are still jumping 1.20! 

And as for not developing a bond with a RS / Share horse - I ride the same RS horse 1/2 times a week all summer, on long rides, and sometimes in the winter. I know him inside out and he does things for me that he wouldn't do for anyone else. We definitely 'know' each other. 

I have an amazing young lady who helps me ride my horse - she has built up a fantastic relationship with her and knows most of her cues and signals just as well as me.  

If I were you I'd loan a schoolmaster as a first horse.


----------



## Mucking out - still (7 May 2019)

Whilst I agree with others about taking someone to look at a TB with you, I would extend that to any horse, should you be tempted to look at a non-TB.  Even after many occasions of searching for your own horse, it's easy to overlook something that a second person might spot.  Good luck with you search and hope you find the right partner.


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2019)

OP flounced two days ago guys. Just sayin...


----------



## blitznbobs (7 May 2019)

â€˜Twas an excellent flounce though ...


----------



## PaddyMonty (7 May 2019)

I know the OP has left the arena but I would still like to make a point that may help others looking to buy a TB as their first horse.
No matter what you think you have ridden at the establishment and how much experience gained just remember that any riding school has a duty of care to all persons on their property and as such will not knowingly put a person in danger, The first horse (and all subsequent) ones bought as private horses have not such duty of care and will happily splat you without a second thought if they so desire.
So when buying a first horse no matter how experienced a person thinks they are buy the safest one they can find. Both horse and rider will be much happier for it.
Just for the record, I didn't respond to the OP as decided anyone who shortens British Showjumping to British Show knows diddly squat about the subject. The abreviation is BS, much like the OPs posts.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 May 2019)

PaddyMonty said:



			Just for the record, I didn't respond to the OP as decided anyone who shortens British Showjumping to British Show knows diddly squat about the subject. The abreviation is BS, much like the OPs posts.
		
Click to expand...

It was confusing and certainly didn't inspire confidence in their knowledge. 




			Hi, thank you for your reply! I should have mentioned in my advert, i am looking to go on to do British showing, as I have fully outgrown riding schools we shall say lol! Bombproof ponies are therefore off the cards as I am looking to actually grow and get somewhere. Thank you anyway
		
Click to expand...

I checked and they used 'British Showing' which doesn't make me think of jumping at all.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2019)

PaddyMonty said:



			The abreviation is BS, much like the OPs posts.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			It was confusing and certainly didn't inspire confidence in their knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

I think it gave us a very good idea of their competence, though!


----------



## *hic* (7 May 2019)

Auslander said:



			OP flounced two days ago guys. Just sayin...
		
Click to expand...

I remain unconvinced that she didn't return in disguise.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 May 2019)

*hic* said:



			I remain unconvinced that she didn't return in disguise.
		
Click to expand...


I think you might be right


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2019)

I think we may all be agreed on that front


----------



## maya2008 (7 May 2019)

For anyone who subsequently reads this thread in the archives.... My first horse was a TB, who had never raced or trained and had just turned 4.  Exceptional temperament, found after a summer looking for safe and steady and not finding it (ads lie!!).  I must have spent a fortune on lessons 'cos she was green as grass, but she was my horse of a lifetime and taught me more than I could ever imagine.  In work, she was always safe as houses, and it was she I rode without worries at 34 weeks pregnant many years later.  

I had years at riding schools, private lessons and a horse share under my belt, but nothing more.


----------



## Polos (7 May 2019)

EDIT: finished reading the thread and I've realised she has flounced. oh well!




jessica6880 said:



			I thought I had mentioned this already. They have directed me to where they source them- abroad. Please read the thread before replying
		
Click to expand...

If they source their horses from abroad is it not possible to go on a buying trip with them? I went with my trainer (they tried 30 horses the day before) and tried 10 horses. You tend to get a bit more for your money over there but you do need to be mindful to bear transport from Europe into your budget. Always have your own vet look at the x rays before making a decision.

I really wouldn't recommend a warmblood though as a first horse, they are expensive to feed and mine need to be stabled all year round as they don't cope with turnout. In my experience they tend to have a lot of blood and can be quite quirky. My current mare is fantastic in the ring but is incredibly sharp and sensitive at home and in the warmup. If I was a novice owner/rider it would be a recipe for disaster and she would be ruined and iâ€™d be in the hospital. I am doubting whether your experience is as in depth as you make it out to be and whether this riding school actually exists as the questions you are asking make you sound quite novicey. You are young and very naive so please listen to the advice from those who are more experienced than you. They really do know their stuff. Ideally you would leave this in the hands of your instructor to find you a suitable mount and set your pride aside.

You need to find something a bit colder that is a been there done it type and can take you round a discovery with their eyes closed. Stop focusing on trivial things like breed and colour. You will need something with a lot of heart that will help you out when your distance isnâ€™t perfect as you donâ€™t want to ruin your confidence with something that will say â€˜no thanksâ€™ if you donâ€™t get it right. Itâ€™s about learning ringcraft and building on your current ability and most importantly having fun. Have a look at horsequest and the bsja fb pages but definitely show any adverts to your trainer and never go to a viewing without someone experienced with you.


----------



## SBJT (8 May 2019)

Hi so Iâ€™m new to this and although OP left I figured Iâ€™d chime in too as Iâ€™ve been following this thread.

All of the recommendations on here are good. Iâ€™m a first time owner and thought I knew what I was doing. I listened to the advice though and leased a schoolmaster type first. I ended up purchasing him and he has been awesome and the best decision I ever made. Although heâ€™s a schoolmaster heâ€™s not a riding school horse and has taught me a lot about what it means to be an owner. When you own a horse and are solely responsible for their care you are always teaching them good habits or bad ones, and I think riders who donâ€™t own donâ€™t always see that at first. Unless theyâ€™re diligent then they do when problems start.

Iâ€™ve seen others that have bought either OTTBs or QHs that are more high spirited and sensitive and itâ€™s gone horribly wrong. Theyâ€™ve either been hurt or become scared and had to sell the horse on. TBs are also not easy keepers and medically can have more problems.

I should point out my experiences are from Canada and not the UK. Although I did start out riding there.


----------



## Lurfy (8 May 2019)

My daughter got her first OTTB at 17, it was her third horse. I would say in hindsight she was over horsed at the start. We got around it by having a months professional training for the horse at the start and weekly lessons for the first years rain hail or shine. My daughter wouldn't even think about selling him, so she needed to put in a lot of work with a wonderful instructor who knew her for 10+ years. It all worked out with the horse but was a huge commitment at the beginning. Not all OTTB's are the same, some are really quiet, but many are not. Ours is bold and brave, fine to ride anywhere by himself. But there were triggers that stressed him badly eg, loudspeakers at showgrounds, racetracks, horses cantering past him. All these things were overcome in time, but it wasn't easy and took persistence and hard long work. Good luck OP with whatever you decide to do. Personally I would go for an easier option first up and down the track perhaps get an OTTB.


----------



## Orchard14 (8 May 2019)

Just read the OP and skipped the 5 pages of responses so sorry if this is already said/no longer relevant. I have met some lovely OTTBs, some of which live up to their reputation and others which have been sold to a riding school because they are so placid. Each horse is different even within the breed/job and I suspect the best way of going forwards is to speak to the seller about the horse and your capabilities as they will know whether they are suitable for you or not (assuming they are honest of course which we always hope for), and try the horse out. If it frightens you walk away, if you love it, go for it and find a yard to keep it on which offers professional help and where there are lots of people around you for support. Same goes for anybody getting their first horse regardless of whether it's a TB, a cob or whatever.


----------



## ycbm (8 May 2019)

Polos said:



			I really wouldn't recommend a warmblood though as a first horse, they are expensive to feed and mine need to be stabled all year round as they don't cope with turnout. In my experience they tend to have a lot of blood and can be quite quirky.
		
Click to expand...


I really have to comment on this for the sake of other readers, sorry.

Warmbloods, because they are mostly cross breeds with open stud books, vary far more than thoroughbreds do.

There are plenty of warmbloods which will happily live out 24/7, plenty which are good doers which need diddly squat feed in their bucket, and plenty which are so laid back they are asleep. Many used to be referred to in earlier years as German Dumbbloods.


.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 May 2019)

i had a trakhener cross who had the best temperament and i broke her myself and did lots of riding club comps and also showed her successfully, i think she would be classed as a warmblood type.  my next horse was a warmblood cross and was the spookiest horse i had ever owned so they are all different,  but both would live out 24/7 and didnt need much feed..  we have an ex racehorse at our yard who is very easy to deal with and is owned by a novice.  she used to ride him at a riding school so had known him for a year before purchasing and he is still s calm chap although a little livelier than he was at the school but still safe....my loan mare was half tb and was a joy, she was forward going but sensible.  on the other hand i have known a couple of ex racers who are very challenging but luckily owned by experienced people...each horse, however they are bred ,  is an individual  so its worth looking at all breeds if you are looking for a horse..


----------



## littlefluffball (8 May 2019)

Haven't read all the replies but the first two pages seem to be giving you good advice.

I think many people who think they are "above" novice can get a real shock when suddenly they are on their own so to speak with their own horse - completely responsible for it and without the security of a RS/EC etc.  I don't think a "competing record" automatically means you are suddenly of a superior standard.

I have ridden since I was 6 - I am now 32 so however many years that is I am too scared to count! I haven't owned for a while but have started looking again - and I am still wary when i read "not for a novice rider" as it is such a vast description and people have different perceptions of what classes as novice.  I still very much consider myself a novice....

I exercise and am bringing on my friend's ex racer. He certainly has his quirks!  He is a real sweetheart, the progress he is making is very satisfying and I absolutely adore this horse - but in my current horse search I would not be looking for one.  Don't get me wrong I wouldn't rule the correct one out but training/riding/sharing etc someone's "project" is a whole world away from owning it!  Much as I love him if she offered me him tomorrow for Â£100 I'd (very heartbreakingly) turn it down because as I said actually OWNING it and being 100% responsible for it is completely different.  Riding aside TBs CAN be fickle and not the most straightforward horses to own!  And realistically how much fun are you going to have SJ on something that still needs alot of work?

You are young and tbh at 18 I probably would have been all gung ho with confidence about how good a rider I was and how much I could bring a horse on and want something like that but actually being sensible - no I would say it is not a good idea for a first horse.  Get something that has a good grounding and base for SJ.  Doesn't have to be some old slog!  What about something that has SJ under its belt but is now ready to "move up with the right rider"

Thats my ten cents worth anyway


----------



## littlefluffball (8 May 2019)

FestiveFuzz said:



			If you've lost hope at the "setbacks" you've received in the form of comments on here an OTTB is definitely not for you!
		
Click to expand...

AGREE AGREE AGREE!  Nothing can take you from your highest high to your lowest low in the space of a day quite like an OTTB!  Only just last night I jumped off wondering why I bother and feeling completely defeated!


----------



## littlefluffball (8 May 2019)

anyone who shortens British Showjumping to British Show knows diddly squat about the subject. The abreviation is BS, much like the OPs posts.

brilliantly said

**wishes there was a round of applause emoji**


----------



## Tihamandturkey (8 May 2019)

Except it was "British Showing" ðŸ˜‰ sounded to me like a language translation error when I read it first tbf

Totally agree with the no TB advice given in the circumstances tho ðŸ‘


----------



## gallopingby (8 May 2019)

Jessica you really need to be able to enjoy your first horse not have too many challenges. A â€˜projectâ€™ really isnâ€™t a good idea although undoubtedly may appear cheaper to you in practice it will end up costing you Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s either in real money, time or stress. If you want to show as well unless at a local level youâ€™d be better advised to choose a horse with a few miles on the clock. Just because youâ€™ve outgrown the riding school doesnâ€™t mean youâ€™ve the experience to take on and ENJOY what may be or may become a difficult horse. The fact that youâ€™re stating that at 18 youâ€™re very experienced is difficult to know without actually assessing in the flesh. Peopleâ€™s view of experience is different and without a doubt lots of people on here have had many many years experience say 40 years or more. They will be happy to offer advice but if you ask and are given itâ€™s wise to accept. Good luck in your search l hope you find a suitable horse.


----------



## Polos (8 May 2019)

ycbm said:



			I really have to comment on this for the sake of other readers, sorry.

Warmbloods, because they are mostly cross breeds with open stud books, vary far more than thoroughbreds do.

There are plenty of warmbloods which will happily live out 24/7, plenty which are good doers which need diddly squat feed in their bucket, and plenty which are so laid back they are asleep. Many used to be referred to in earlier years as German Dumbbloods.


.
		
Click to expand...


Oh Iâ€™m aware they vary drastically as Iâ€™ve owned several!  but in my experience the ones Iâ€™ve had have been incredibly sharp and a lot more difficult to manage than an ISH and cobs Iâ€™ve had. You can get â€˜colderâ€™ WB but they probably wouldnâ€™t be the type the OP is interested in. Itâ€™s all too easy to be sucked into buying the flashy types but if you arenâ€™t capable enough then it really is a recipe for disaster.

I was only speaking in my personal experience through owning my own and being based on a yard of 20+ warmbloods who are all the same. Sharp, sensitive and all require careful management. The amount my current mare has to eat whether she is in hard work or not is considerably more than good doers Iâ€™ve owned previously. These are quality horses though that are competing at 1.40+ so they will definitely have more get up and go to them then the colder types. I still wouldnâ€™t recommend them to a novice owner though, it was a massive jump going from my cob who could be live out 24/7 and didnâ€™t need hard feed to going to even a school master type wb. Thereâ€™s so many differences in management you just donâ€™t think about in this instance


----------



## Leo Walker (9 May 2019)

Just for future reference, I am the idiot that buys project horses, the thin, the fat, the lame, the unbroken, the ones no one wants. Its a gamble and I have no specific plans for what I buy. You know what I dont ever buy? TBs. I love them, nothing ever comes close to the feeling of galloping on a TB. I could get ex racers for free as I have family who train racehorses. But you are stacking the odds against you with them.

A young girl on my yard just bought one. Shes been riding since she was tiny, hours of lessons, had a few shares, helped rebreak some ponies etc, etc. And the TB she bought is really something. A big, classy beautifully moving horse. He passed a 5 stage vetting. Hes been here 6 weeks and so far hes been lame twice for different reasons and I think shes ridden him a handful of times. If she hadnt had experienced people around her to step in she wouldnt have been able to cope with his behaviour on the ground as hes a sensitive soul.

So far her riding has been limited to walk hacks and walk and trot in the paddock. Shes having lessons twice a week to try and help make it work. Hes already scared her witless and she was the brave kid who got stuck on the naughty ponies.

Im not convinced it will no matter what she does, but if it does its going to take blood, sweat and tears and she will miss out on a lot of fun stuff while she does it.


----------



## spugs (9 May 2019)

Iâ€™ve owned a few horses, mostly nappy ones that Iâ€™ve reschooled and got going along nicely. Iâ€™ve recently bought my first ottb and my god heâ€™s a totally different kettle of fish. Heâ€™s  nappy but instead of a bunny hop and bit of a spin he launches himself into orbit!! Iâ€™ve had to go back to the basics with lots of ground work and essentially rebacking him as otherwise it isnâ€™t going to end well. Id sell him if I could and I prob should but then I donâ€™t think it would end well for him


----------

